# High Island - 101304



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Just a short report since it's late.
Decided to use a vacation day today and met up with Buckeye at High Island. Water was green to the beach and flat but it was a shrimpers convention offshore (at least 60 of them visible) and the water turned sandy real quick. Had a few shrimpers running the first gut almost. 

Anyways, got tired of reeling in redfish and taking their pictures. B/w the 2 of us we caught at least 2 dozen redfish. I got lucky and snagged 3 sharks as well, a 51" bull, 57 1/2" bull and a 38" sharpnose. Bait used was mullet and ray. Buckeye was going for the choo choo trains with his 12/0 and 9/0 and the 9/0 came back empty and the 12/0 came back with a chunk missing that looked like the work of a 4 footer. Lots of bait in the water. Redfish were hitting as soon as you'd get the bait in the water. Caught fish on casted and kayaked baits. We only had one lull of about 30 min. around noon. It was constant action otherwise. Guess I'll go return Jolly Roger's stuffed redfish now....


Oh, one other interesting note, we had a double on a shark and a black drum. I landed the shark and while I was fighting it, my bait rod bent double. Buckeye grabbed it and landed the approx. 25# black drum on a Curado 200 with 10# test. It hit a half a fish bite on a 1/0 circle hook. Pretty Kewl...


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2004)

Great catches, fellas. Nicely Done.

Roy


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Cool report as always!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, glad yall got some fish. Water look nice. That was worth sick day anyday.


----------



## Slim Shad-E (Sep 28, 2004)

How I get to High Island? I've never been there before. I'm coming from I -45.


----------



## Beachcomber (Aug 11, 2004)

Guess that depends on what part of town your coming from.....I live up in the NW 249 are so I go I-10 to winnie, then south to the beach, once you hit the beach on the left hand side you will see the barricades and there are beach access points all along the highway and beyond the barricades. If your coming from the south of houston I would take the ferry accross and drive straight down the highway till you hit high island and the barricades....think it is 20 or so miles after the ferry ride????


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

are you guys just casting or or you kayaking the baits out ? i have passed threw there a few times and i would love to fish it . do you need a 4x4 to get on the beach? the only 4x4 i have is a 4-wheeler.


----------



## Dane (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't think you need a 4x4 on HI for the most part, atleast what I read on here, I live in Corpus and fish on PINS so I can't be 100% sure, but man that surf looks so nice, flat as hell, been awhile since I've seen that here


----------



## Beachcomber (Aug 11, 2004)

You don't need a 4x4 on HI for the most part, like any beach it isn't going to hurt. There is plenty of access miles up and down the beach that you will be fine with a 2 wheel drive. I see people out there with there little cars all the time.

I don't have a yak yet, been trying to hook up with some people that do until I can get mine....hoping this x-mas. Anyway, I cast all mine out and do just fine. The majority of people out there are casting them out. But man I cannot wait to get me a kayak!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the info i am goin to try to do a lot of fishing there next year ,it seems to produce some good reds and i really want to get a shark.time to buy some new equipment


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good report and pictures

R.R...


----------



## fishbagger (Sep 27, 2004)

*night time fishermen*

I fish at night between 10:00pm till 6:00am in the mourning. there is usually nobody fishing at this times. there is bait everywhere and the fishing is awesome. three poles at a time is about all i can keep up with. i kayak out 2 of them and fish short with the other. are there any other night time fishermens out there that want to get a workout. youll get a mesquitoes warriors welcome upon arrival. i fish at sea rim state park beach,mcfadden beach,and high island. out of the 3 places the best place is sea rim state park.i found bait is easy and plentiful and bigger reds and shark and lets not forget way more mesquitoes. but it is worth it! come on out and join in the fun!


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

Slim shad e, 
Go into Galveston on 45 take Harborside it is the first exit on the island, take a left. Follow Harborside down to Ferry rd, take a left and you will run right into the ferry landing. Take the ferry over to Bolivar. Go strait it will be a good ways down. You will go over Rollover pass. You will see the Dirty Pelican pier, that is Hi. I don't really know much more than that I used to fish Meacoms pier back in the early 90's, but haven't been down there in years. Jolly Roger is the one to talk to about Hi. He fishes there all the time.


----------

